# Hang out with your 'What' out?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I want to thank Tom from Wang Anchor for donating one of his great Wang Anchors! So now you can hang out with your Wang out on the NMZ! ;D

Thanks Tom!

Wang Anchor


----------

